# Pro's & Con's discharge LiPo



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

I've read never discharge Lipo's & in the next thread discharge. What
Way to go :freak:


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*The only time I worry about discharging lipos is if they are not going to be used for a while. When mine sit for the winter, I cycle them about once a month and store them at 50 to 60% charge. Otherwise if you run them on a regular basis, don't need to worry about it.*


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

If you are not going to use the batteries for more than a couple of weeks throw a 50% charge or "STORAGE" charge on them. Thats all you need to do


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Due to the long winters up here, my lipos will sit in storage for almost 8 months, so when I asked the guys at ProMatch about this, they said it is a good idea to cycle them once a month and store at 50 to 60%. That's what I do and so far have not had any problems. Some say it has an effect on the life of the battery, but so far i haven't seen and change in any of my packs.*


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

Gene said:


> I've read never discharge Lipo's & in the next thread discharge. What
> Way to go :freak:


Gene,

I personally found that if you store your batteries for any amount of time leave the Lipo pack charged at around 3.6 volts max. (50% charged for one cell)

The day of the race before practice I *charge up to a full charge* (@7 amps).
Then *discharge the pack down 1/2 volt (@15-20 amps)*.

If your one cell pack charges up to 4.2 volts then discharge down to 3.7 volts.

*Rest pack 5 minutes before re-charging*.

*Practice, Charge and Race.*

This wakes up the pack to the least amount of internal resistance for max output.

This works for me.


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

Gene said:


> I've read never discharge Lipo's & in the next thread discharge. What
> Way to go :freak:


I DISCHARGE ATLEAST BEFORE THE MAIN AT SMALLER RACES LIKE A WEEKLY CLUB RACE AND I WILL DISCHARGE AND RECHARGE INBETWEEN EVERY ROUND AT BIGGER RACES IF TIME PERMITS IT AT 35 AMPS TO GET THE GUTS NICE AND HOT AND THEN I RECHARGE AT 12 AMPS AS SOON AS ITS DONE DISCHARGING


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Heat is the enemy of Lipos.


----------



## Spoolin4 (Jan 20, 2010)

To add my questions since its similar to Genes; I'll be racing every weekend and the odd practice during the week. I run SMC 25c lipo 13.5 and 17.5 classes, should I disharge down to 50-60% charge at the end of the night for off-race days, then come raceday, just continue the charge?


----------



## rcwolfee (May 17, 2003)

If the batts aren't going to be sitting for more than 10-14 days,provided you only ran 4-5 mins, you shouldn't need to do anything but charge. Just make sure to unplug/disconnect the battery when done to eliminate accidental discharge. this is especially the small lipo rcvr packs if you use one.

Sometimes, if the pack is below 50 degrees, I will discharge about 2mins @30a to warm the internals because too cold is not good for lipos either.
Of course here in Florida I have only had that problem twice this year.


----------



## Spoolin4 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, batterie maintenance has come a long way then. Definitely makes life easier and gives more time to concentrate on the actual car.


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

nutz4rc said:


> Heat is the enemy of Lipos.


WHEN YOU SAY THAT HEAT IS THE ENEMY OF LIPO'S WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY THAT??? ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY THAT IT SHORTENS THE OVERALL LIFE SPAN?? YOU MIGHT BE RIGHT BUT THE ADVANTAGES YOU GET FROM HEATING FAR OUT WAYS THE LITTLE BIT OF THE OVERALL LIFE SPAN YOU MIGHT TAKE FROM THE BATTERY..


I SAY HEAT AS OFTEN AS YOU CAN.. IF YOUR TRACK PERMITS IT HEAT IT..


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

If you dont care about the battery then discharge it and recharge it every run. Using this method you will want to buy a new battery every year at least. If you are the type that wants to keep your pack for 2 or 3 years then just charge it, no need to discharge. 

Doughboy is right. Heating the pack creates a large gain in performance. It creates more danger, and shorter life but someone who wants to have the "advantage" this is how you do it. 

No matter what way you go be sure your pack is always in a lipo sack.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I like to get maximum life from my batts. I think heat causes Lipos to shorten life. For what little advantage a degree or two makes in performance, it isn't worth it to me to damage them. 

I only club race now since retiring and so power and a hundredth of a second on a lap doesn't matter to me. 

More people bash and play than race so I like to make things last. 

ROAR has issued a statement that in the future rules will not allow any over charging of batts or any temp above ambient room temp.


----------



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

DOUGHBOY said:


> I DISCHARGE ATLEAST BEFORE THE MAIN AT SMALLER RACES LIKE A WEEKLY CLUB RACE AND I WILL DISCHARGE AND RECHARGE INBETWEEN EVERY ROUND AT BIGGER RACES IF TIME PERMITS IT AT 35 AMPS TO GET THE GUTS NICE AND HOT AND THEN I RECHARGE AT 12 AMPS AS SOON AS ITS DONE DISCHARGING


Will never pit next to this guy lol .... BANGGGGG ..... 
had to say it lol


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Lipos dont go bang. Doughboy has the right idea. Lipos run better between 80 to 100 degrees. It lowers the internal resistance.


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

This is what I was told by a few of the lipo manufacturers, Charge it run it, store at about 50%, which is about what it is at after a run.. keep at around 80 degrees when in uses.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

jenzorace said:


> Lipos dont go bang. Doughboy has the right idea. Lipos run better between 80 to 100 degrees. It lowers the internal resistance.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## Spoolin4 (Jan 20, 2010)

RPM said:


> +1:thumbsup:


Unfortunetely no tracks around here allow heating.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

Spoolin4 said:


> Unfortunetely no tracks around here allow heating.


discharging heats the batteries.:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

Spoolin4 said:


> Unfortunetely no tracks around here allow heating.


THEY DONT HAVE TO ALLOW YOU TO HEAT THEM.. THE BEAUTIFUL THING ABOUT DISCHARGING LIPO'S AT A HIGH AMP DRAW LIKE 30 - 35 AMPS THE CELLS INSIDE THE PACK GET HOT BUT THE CASING ON THE OUTSIDE THAT IS TECHED BY A HEAT GUN WILL NOT BE NEARLY AS HOT AS A THE ACTUAL CELLS ON THE INSIDE OF THE PACK... 

IF YOUR A RACER AND YOUR AT THE TRACK DISCHARGE AND RECHARGE AS OFTEN AS YOU CAN THE LIFE OF THE BATTERY WILL NOT BE EFFECTED THAT MUCH..

IF YOUR A BACKYARD BASHER OR A RACER THAT DOESN'T WANT TO WIN THEN DONT DISCHARGE YOUR BATTERY TO PUT SOME HEAT INTO IT...

THE CHOICE IS YOURS I AM NOT SAYING ONE IS RIGHT AND ONE IS WRONG BUT THE TWO OPTIONS ABOVE ARE REALLY THE ONLY TWO WAYS TO LOOK AT THIS TOPIC...

I AM ALSO NOT TRYING TO SAY THAT YOU CANT WIN IF YOU DONT DISCHARGE I AM JUST SAYING AT A TRUE COMPETITIVE LEVEL EVERY LITTLE BIT HELPS...

HOPES THIS HELPS SOMEONE!!!!!!


----------



## Spoolin4 (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay, that clarified a bit more for me, thanks DOUGHBOY. So seeing the track tech checks the temp of the pack, which is room temp, the best thing to do is check the temp myself before getting teched in case the casing is over the max temp? This is IF I do the discharge, then charge like you say.


----------



## Spoolin4 (Jan 20, 2010)

to continue...

Discharge at 30-35amps down to 3.7 volts?


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

3.00 Volts And Then Recharge @ 10 - 12 Amps I Prefer 12 Amps As Soon As Its Done Discharging


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I always thought that with heat being the enemy of lipos do you think we really should be discharging the packs at 35amps and then recharging at 8-10 amps? Won't this really affect the life span of the lipo? How often do guys cycle their battery and what are your settings on a gfx?


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

smoothie said:


> I always thought that with heat being the enemy of lipos do you think we really should be discharging the packs at 35amps and then recharging at 8-10 amps? Won't this really affect the life span of the lipo? How often do guys cycle their battery and what are your settings on a gfx?


Racing with high competition drivers. Discharging your lipo packs is what you want to do.
It shortens the battery life but you get more performance (speed).

How much do it shorten the life depends on the pack.

*Never cycle the pack until race time.*

After the last run I leave the pack alone until next race.
If your next race is a month or longer, I would put some charge into them.

That's it.


----------



## JDW (Oct 29, 2006)

DOUGHBOY said:


> THEY DONT HAVE TO ALLOW YOU TO HEAT THEM.. THE BEAUTIFUL THING ABOUT DISCHARGING LIPO'S AT A HIGH AMP DRAW LIKE 30 - 35 AMPS THE CELLS INSIDE THE PACK GET HOT BUT THE CASING ON THE OUTSIDE THAT IS TECHED BY A HEAT GUN WILL NOT BE NEARLY AS HOT AS A THE ACTUAL CELLS ON THE INSIDE OF THE PACK...
> 
> IF YOUR A RACER AND YOUR AT THE TRACK DISCHARGE AND RECHARGE AS OFTEN AS YOU CAN THE LIFE OF THE BATTERY WILL NOT BE EFFECTED THAT MUCH..
> 
> ...


Some racing leagues watch for this stuff as its a no no so be carfull as some might see it as dishonest advantage.

No heating the pack is no heating the pack no mater how you do it.If you need to heat your pack to beat some one not doing it that is pretty sad mabey its time to work on the car.

This is not directed at you DB but as a general statment.

Jake


----------



## Little Buddy (Mar 9, 2004)

DOUGHBOY said:


> 3.00 Volts And Then Recharge @ 10 - 12 Amps I Prefer 12 Amps As Soon As Its Done Discharging


What charger are you using to do this ?


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

On a 4 minute race on a 1 cell 5000mAh battery, I put it around 2400 mAh back into the pack after a race. If I am going to cycle the battery, how long does this process take? Does the cycle end on a full charge? How many amps are you charging it at? Discharging amps? Thanks.


----------

